# [Solved] xrandr Can't open display

## Fitap

Hi to all,

In my desktop have black screen, can connected from my notebook via ssh session for maintenance and when run xrandr get that error.

Here you are some info about my desktop.

```

lspci -k 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller

   Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

   DeviceName:  Onboard IGD

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

   DeviceName:  Onboard LAN

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

03:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 04)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 24)

   Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100

   Kernel driver in use: 3c59x

   Kernel modules: 3c59x

```

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    47.460] 

X.Org X Server 1.17.4

Release Date: 2015-10-28

[    47.460] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    47.460] Build Operating System: Linux 4.5.0 x86_64 Gentoo

[    47.460] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo-Desktop-i7 4.5.0 #7 SMP Sun Mar 20 15:36:45 ART 2016 x86_64

[    47.460] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.5.0 root=UUID=5a2ec8e8-a2d7-4bad-895c-b39fa5e7ab65 ro rootfstype=ext4

[    47.460] Build Date: 20 March 2016  04:09:12PM

[    47.460]  

[    47.460] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8

[    47.460]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    47.460] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    47.460] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Mar 20 17:22:44 2016

[    47.460] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ec80

[    47.460] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    47.460]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    47.460]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0

[    47.460]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    47.460]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    47.462] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    47.464] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0412:1043:8534 rev 6, Mem @ 0xdf800000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    47.492] List of video drivers:

[    47.492]    intel

[    47.492]    modesetting

[    47.492] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    47.492] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    47.512] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.512]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.99.917

[    47.512]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    47.512]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[    47.513] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    47.513] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    47.522] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    47.522]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.17.4

[    47.522]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    47.522]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[    47.522] (EE) 

[    47.523] (EE) Backtrace:

[    47.523] (EE) 0: X (xorg_backtrace+0x56) [0x58b246]

[    47.523] (EE) 1: X (0x400000+0x18f529) [0x58f529]

[    47.523] (EE) 2: /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x7f447af8f000+0x332e0) [0x7f447afc22e0]

[    47.523] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f44794d4000+0x118da) [0x7f44794e58da]

[    47.523] (EE) 4: X (0x400000+0x9806b) [0x49806b]

[    47.523] (EE) 5: X (0x400000+0x981d0) [0x4981d0]

[    47.523] (EE) 6: X (0x400000+0x9895a) [0x49895a]

[    47.523] (EE) 7: X (xf86CallDriverProbe+0x17) [0x46b417]

[    47.523] (EE) 8: X (DoConfigure+0xd7) [0x46a457]

[    47.523] (EE) 9: X (InitOutput+0x120a) [0x47a8aa]

[    47.523] (EE) 10: X (0x400000+0x3bf4a) [0x43bf4a]

[    47.523] (EE) 11: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf0) [0x7f447afaf7b0]

[    47.523] (EE) 12: X (_start+0x29) [0x426659]

[    47.523] (EE) 

[    47.524] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x30

[    47.524] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    47.524] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[    47.524] (EE) 

[    47.524] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    47.524] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    47.524] (EE) 

```

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep I915

ONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

```

I don't know where to look for solved it.

Regards.Last edited by Fitap on Sat Apr 09, 2016 4:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep I915
> ...

 

What about kms and fbdev (see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel#Kernel)?

```
$ grep -i i915 .config

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_FBDEV=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_PRELIMINARY_HW_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y
```

Kernel here is linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1.

----------

## Fitap

Hello charles17

Kernel in use 4.5.0

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i fbdev

CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

```

Add more data, when boot after splash gentoo screen, the video card turn off and the log screen not is shown any more and the TV panel shows "no signal".

Regards

----------

## toralf

I do assume you logged in into the ssh session with 

```
ssh -Y
```

or at least 

```
ssh -X
```

so that the DISPLAY variable is set ?

----------

## charles17

 *Fitap wrote:*   

> Add more data, when boot after splash gentoo screen, the video card turn off and the log screen not is shown any more and the TV panel shows "no signal".

 

Have you set the driver and reemerged using video_cards?

----------

## Fitap

 *toralf wrote:*   

> I do assume you logged in into the ssh session with 
> 
> ```
> ssh -Y
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks to response toralf, yes, your assume is ok.

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *Fitap wrote:*   Add more data, when boot after splash gentoo screen, the video card turn off and the log screen not is shown any more and the TV panel shows "no signal". 
> 
> Have you set the driver and reemerged using video_cards?

 

Thanks to response charles17  and yeap, I can see the menu boot option fine but after choice, I cant see the boot screen with yours green "ok", no signal.

Regards.

----------

## Fitap

I don't know how I get this workaround, I run this sentence in SSH session and the screen magicaly is back!

```

sudo vbetool dpms on 

```

----------

